# Arash's Fluval Edge 12 gallon - Nov 18 Update



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Starting new fish tank , its a Fluval edge 12 gallon LED :










Bought it brand new from craigslist for 130$

Also bought a complete 10lb CO2 system with a full tank form BCA classified forum for 100$



It came with a diffuser ,but I had this one  in my stuff 
still not sure how to put in in Fluval Edge ,it's U is too small for fluval edge!

Looking for a good substrate ,

Plan is using hair grass for foreground ,and some challenging rare plants,

based on people feedback on BCA ,I believe I have to go with one of the ADA's substrate but I'm not sure which one.

I would appreciate any input or advise.

Thanks 
Arash


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice! Great deal on that co2 tank! L9oking forward to more pictures

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

ADA Amazonia is the best all around substrate, Arash. Good score on the regulator and tank.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

endler said:


> Nice! Great deal on that co2 tank! L9oking forward to more pictures
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you Jerick

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> ADA Amazonia is the best all around substrate, Arash. Good score on the regulator and tank.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Thank you Stuart ,

I will go with Amazonia powder , but the only issue I have on my other tank with Amazonia is PH, I always have to rise the PD level every second week!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've got about 5L of Amazonia , couple nice stones and a bag of flourite black sand from Ellen and Drew last night 

I put the Amazonian in the tank and it seems its enough (is it?!)

Here are some pictures :


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Filled the tank and added a Stunner LED Strips - 6watt, 12in. on top of the tank , I dont think the stock light also could grow anything.
even with the additional LED , I could go with medium light plants :

here is the latest picture:


the water is not cleared yet.

Please sugget some nice plant , for this setup .

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just got a really good deal from Martin modularled.ca ! MicMol - Aqua Mini first generation for 99$ (reg $225) , Here is the Light Spec,

I cant wait to receive it 










*An Innovation Revolution*
Aqua Mini features a 1.9 inch thin uni-body enclosure, carved from a single solid block of aluminium. Created by computer controlled CNC for numerical engineering precision. Inside and out we make use of environmentally friendly materials to minimize the environmental footprint. You have never seen an aquarium light like quite like this one, built to make any aquarium owner proud.










*Touch Control*
The Aqua Mini features 2 smart touch buttons. One for white, one for blue they are used to control on/off operation of each color channel.










*Small and Powerful*
We built the power supply right inside the Aqua Mini, there is no bulky brick and fewer cables to connect. A removable panel at the bottom makes cleaning inside completely painless. Once you're inside you will see how clean and organized the Aqua Mini is. It also features a ultra silent cooling fan that you will barely hear when running.










*Features*
All in one aluminium modled body
9 Cree LEDs: 5 White SP-G, 4 Blue XP-E
Clean bracket hanging system
Built-in smart power adapter
2 smart touch switch controls
Water resistant cooling system.
Powerful and high par value LED system.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Light upgraded , and co2 system added , got some plant from BCA classified and here is the start:


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks like a great start! can't wait till the plants adapt to your tank and grow and fill out!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Video Update July 24th





Fish:

Pair of GBR
3 x Endler
10 x Neon Tetras 
5 x Epsi Rasboras


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

any update on this project? I would love to see the current pic or video of your fluval set up


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is the picture update


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks awesome. Love the limnophilas. Are they growing quickly for you?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice!!!!! your rams look beautiful...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Looks awesome. Love the limnophilas. Are they growing quickly for you?


Thank you, yes they grow very fast ,but they suppose to be more red ,not sure what is missing in my tank!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

arash53 said:


> Thank you, yes they grow very fast ,but they suppose to be more red ,not sure what is missing in my tank!


Well, I asked because when Limnophila Aromatica grows fast they are healthy, but they usually don't turn as red as what you see online. I think those pictures are doctored. What you have is pretty much as much color as what most people see. Only time, I've seen it more red is when the plants are actually very unhappy: no CO2, no dosing, or weird dosing etc.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Im running CO2 , and dosing flourish comprehensive ,and flourish iron 1ml every other day.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

arash53 said:


> Im running CO2 , and dosing flourish comprehensive ,and flourish iron 1ml every other day.


Haha, looks like you are doing the right thing of keeping your plants healthy, but not so much for making your Limnophilas color up. Btw, don't go trying color them up, I tried and I had a mess of a tank. You can see proof of it in my journal.

But yah, keep up the great work


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

the thing I hate is every week I have to thru some plants in the garbage .because anytime I wanted to trade or give them for free , people cancel / postpone its too much hassle


----------

